# Christmas (Holiday) Gift for BO



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am the only boarder at my barn and I was wondering what I could get my BO for Christmas. She lives on the property with her husband and two daughters who are around my age (23). They have five horses their and mine makes six. It would just be me buying it since I am the only boarder there. I am sure my parents will pitch in a little bit of money because they love our BO. So I was wondering what everyone gets their BO if they get them anything. 

I was also going to make little stockings for all of the horses stalls with their names on them in glitter paint when it gets closer to the Holidays. I am gonna make horse cookies then for the horses. Any other ideas? 

Thanks!!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats what I forgot! haha Any recipe ideas for horse cookies that I can make at home that are easy to make would be great to share too please!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

nicole25 said:


> Thats what I forgot! haha Any recipe ideas for horse cookies that I can make at home that are easy to make would be great to share too please!


 I think you doing stockings and making cookies is plenty but if you wanted to do something else I would keep it inexpensive. Maybe a bottle of wine? If she likes wine. Or give her ba coupon for you to do some chores to give her a break.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well she hired help that do pretty much everything around the barn so the coupon thing wouldnt work. I guess if the cookies and what not are enough then thats good.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

nicole25 said:


> Well she hired help that do pretty much everything around the barn so the coupon thing wouldnt work. I guess if the cookies and what not are enough then thats good.


I would be more inclined to get the hired help something. Like maybe a 10.00 gift certificate for a place they eat lunch. They usually don't make much money for doing barn chores and they are in charge of your horse.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

hmm okay! I didnt even think of that one. thank you!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

At our old barn we got the hired help something because they were all great. My new barn is all boarder maintained and there is no hired help. I was also just thinking of doing something for each horse.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

The gift that can almost never go wrong for a horse person is gloves. I'm forever losing mine and I wear gloves 24/7 in the winter. Its a cheap gift and always appreciated. There are a lot of things you can do with customization that make great gifts too like coffee mugs with her horse's picture... or a "Worlds best barn owner" hat or something like that. Hope that helps!


----------



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

*Hand warmers* are also fun for stocking stuffers. 

Here is our link for horse cookies... also a link for homemade horse fly sprays..

Bridlewood Oklahoma city Oklahoma horse boarding stables

Homemade-Fly-Sprays


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I was also thinking a hat would be a nice gift. If they have a barn name you could get it embroidered on the hat or perhaps on a shirt.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought a tin of [human] cookies for my barn owners one year.
depends on the relationship you have with the owners. since you are the only boarder, maybe you are closer to them. but I figured just the "I thought of you" gift of cookies was enough for/from me.

The idea for doing something for the help is a good idea too. Even homemade cookies in cute baggies would be appreciated probably. (as long as they don't have allergies or something!) =P


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

One can never go wrong w giving the gift of Booze


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Maverick101 said:


> One can never go wrong w giving the gift of Booze


Yep,,, couple bottles of wine,,


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I am the only border at a private farm. BO doesn't even own a horse  I have bought them very nice fruit baskets (which they really enjoyed) and gift cards to some of the nicer restaurants in the area. They have always seemed very pleased. This year I though dinner and a movie


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Maverick101 said:


> One can never go wrong w giving the gift of Booze


Only give booze if you know your BO drinks! I get booze on occasion and I'm not a frequent drinker by any means so what happens is I set it out at the Christmas party and watch my boarders drink it all and regret it the next day! :lol:


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I 2nd that ^^
I don't drink. So it wouldn't do me any good. I'm sure most people Do drink, but still, it's not something you should assume.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I don't drink but if someone gave me booze I would say thank you and still appreciate the thought...


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

yes the thought is always appreciated, but it doesn't mean one should assume that that is good enough because it's the easiest. 

Just saying, one should consider food allergies, beliefs, dis/likes when gift giving. There are so many other options.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think that they drink. I am not too sure but I never see wine bottles in the house etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

What do you guys think about gift cards to say Home Depot, Tractor Supply etc.... I was thinking last night that there are ALWAYS things to maintain at a stable/barn. Or is that too... impersonal?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Reiterin said:


> I bought a tin of [human] cookies for my barn owners one year.
> depends on the relationship you have with the owners. since you are the only boarder, maybe you are closer to them. but I figured just the "I thought of you" gift of cookies was enough for/from me.
> 
> The idea for doing something for the help is a good idea too. Even homemade cookies in cute baggies would be appreciated probably. (as long as they don't have allergies or something!) =P


Depends on if they are bakers themselves. I am a huge baker. I really don't need any more treats at Christmas time!

Resturant gift certs are nice. Grocery store certs are even better.

However, the best gift you can give is a heartfelt thank you. Write your own card!


----------



## Nytro (Jan 15, 2012)

I am in the process of making wooden nameplates for each of my BO's personal horses. I work in a machine shop and have 6- 3/4x4x14 black walnut boards that I am going to machine engrave the names of each of their horses on. Each horse is gonna have their nameplate hanging on the outside of their stall door.


----------

